# is Asus GT 710 2GB DDR5 capable of running Photoshop, Premiere Pro, After effects & Blender?



## billamama (May 18, 2021)

I want this GPU for my old pc

GA-78LMT-USB 3 6.0
Phenom II X4 810
Corsair vengeance DDR3 8gb (CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10) x 4
Corsair VS 450
KINGSTON SA400S37240G ATA Device (SSD) : 223gb
TOSHIBA DT01ACA100 ATA Device : 931gb
WDC WD10EURX-63C57Y0 ATA Device : 931gb
ATI Radeon 3000


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (May 18, 2021)

Well, I'll suggest you to get a better GPU than gt710 if you plan on doing GPU intensive tasks. That being said, it would be a huge improvement over ATI Radeon 3000 anyway.


----------



## billamama (May 18, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Well, I'll suggest you to get a better GPU than gt710 if you plan on doing GPU intensive tasks. That being said, it would be a huge improvement over ATI Radeon 3000 anyway.


Actually with phenom II X4 810 there is CPU bottleneck Problem with gtx1050 ti, gtx 1650 Super


----------



## Nerevarine (May 18, 2021)

It depends on the features you plan to use in the softwares. Some features will refuse to work without GPU acceleration. However for basic usage, a GT 710 will be fine. Obviously if you could get a better GPU, it would be much better


----------



## Nerevarine (May 18, 2021)

*helpx.adobe.com/photoshop/kb/photoshop-cc-gpu-card-faq.html


----------



## cyph0rcyn (May 18, 2021)

A GT 710 is enough for Premiere Pro but ONLY if you're editing in 720p/1080p and are not doing anything crazy.
As for Photoshop, it should be fine enough. Brushes may have a bit of a delay if they're highly detailed.
After Effects, I'm pretty sure you may have to leave that out because it's VERY intensive. 
As for Blender, basic 3D stuff should be A-okay.


----------



## billamama (May 18, 2021)

is there any other card that wil go well with  AMD Phenom II X4 810 
( Cores    4,  Threads    4, Stock Core Speed    2600 MHz, Stock Bus Speed    200 MHz, Average Temperature    52 °C) ?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 18, 2021)

No, I think you would notice a net gain if you change to a newer intel processor with igpu


----------



## billamama (May 18, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> No, I think you would notice a net gain if you change to a newer intel processor with igpu


I need this GPU for my old pc, Can't Upgrade right now


----------



## omega44-xt (May 18, 2021)

billamama said:


> I need this GPU for my old pc, Can't Upgrade right now


IT should be ok. Anyways render times will be a lot considering the old CPU.


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2021)

Get at-least a GT 1030 2GB Gddr5.


----------



## billamama (May 21, 2021)

topgear said:


> Get at-least a GT 1030 2GB Gddr5.


Will it bottleneck Phenom II X4 810?


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2021)

billamama said:


> Will it bottleneck Phenom II X4 810?



No


----------

